# Craig Morrows new Bowden



## bikebozo (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2017)

Funkadelic man.


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2017)

Kinda looks like it was made out of Legos.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 14, 2017)

like its the xonex small scale model? interesting though.


----------

